# 7850 sl spokes?



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

hey all

i got nudged on a ride a while back, rear der went into the spokes, thats a quick way to stop. i am in need of some replacement spokes for my dura ace 7850 sl (scandium ones). about 5. my lbs hasnt been able to get them. theyve had the wheel for almost 3 weeks and no spokes, i am getting kinda annoyed with them on this matter. anyone know where i can get them? 

thanks
matt


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Shimano has those in stock
Here's the part numbers for you even (got it off their website)
Y4DS98040 right side
Y4DS98050 left side
Maybe if you give the numbers to your shop it would help :thumbsup: 
Or maybe another shop


----------

